# MF245 with Z145 gas motor needs distributor gear



## metro7100 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Massey Ferguson 245 tractor with a gas Z145 motor in it. A weight in the distributor came off and ruined the distributor gear along with the cam gear. I have found a new cam but cannnot find a new distributor gear. Was told by Massey Ferguson that the distributor gear is no longer being made. 
I have purchased several different distributors trying to get a gear but keep getting a 9 tooth gear not the 10 tooth gear I need. 
DOES ANYONE HAVE THE PROPER GEAR I CAN BUY or tell me who I can get one from. I went to the local machine shop and was told the teeth were a cylendrical cut and would have to be sent off to make one. I got a quote of $750.00 for a new one to be made. 
Please help me with this problem.


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would try cooks tractor in clinton missouri. I have had to do this to two massey tractors and they had all the parts I needed both times. They sell used parts but they can get some new parts also.


----------

